# صور مدارس روعة



## نادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

هذه صور لبعض المدارس الجميلة ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم







وكمان


----------



## نادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*المزيد*

تابع.....













\


----------



## محمد رشاد سعيد (16 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك
جميلة جدا
ممكن نأخذ منها أفكارا لمشاريع نخططها ؟؟
إذا سمحت 
فنحن من " نفس القرية " يعني " أولاد بلد"
أنا من شمال البلاد


----------



## نادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع ..........*


----------



## نادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا وسهلا بيك وشكرا على مرورك يا اخ محمد 
ومافى مشكلة انك تستفيد منهم..........


----------



## نادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## miro1_6 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

ادى المدارس ولا بلاش
مش عارفة بعد ما شفت المدارس دى اسمى اللى عندنا ايه
اكيد الطلبة برة بيحبوا المدرسة لانها تفتح النفس
انما عندنا مثل السجون بالمقارنه بتلك
الناحية النفسية غير متوافرة بالمرة فى الدول العربية
على العموم الصور اكثر من رااااااااااااااااااائعة
شكرا يا نادية على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (17 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع مميز من عضوه مميزه بصراحه هذا التصميم والابلاش 

- استفادو من الاضاء الطبيعيه باقصى حد مع ان الشمس عندنا ماءشاء الله ممكن نستفيد اكثر منهم 
مما يوفر بالطاقه الكهربائيه ولكن ماذا نقول . 
- الالوان المختاره حلوه ومواد التشطيب ماشيه مع التصميم ووضيفه المبنى مدارسنا شبابيك صغيره 
واناره ضعيفه حتى مافيه الوان مجرد لون ابيض وبس . 

شكرا يا مهندسه ناديه  على الموضوع الحلو . وابنتظار المزيد


----------



## gehadag05 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

بجد تحفة
وكمان بلانات ولاي اوت


----------



## gehadag05 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي جداا عالموضوع الجامد


----------



## نادية (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*المزيد مثل ما وعدتكوااااااااااا*


----------



## نادية (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا ياجماعة على ردود الفعال هاى 
وشكرا كثير لالكوا م. تركى و miro , gehadag05 و محمد رشاد 
نورتوا الموضوع والله ...........


----------



## يا زمن (17 ديسمبر 2006)

بالصراحة صور جميلة وممكن أستفيد منها في تصميمي لمركز رعاية الأطفال الموهوبين 
لأن المطلوب حاجة تفتح النفس زي دي

ومشكورة جداً جداً جداً يا أخت نادية


----------



## عاشق المعمار (18 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورة يا اخت نادية
بصراحة المدارس روعة و اكيد راح نستفيد منها في الدراسة
وانتظر المزيد منك


----------



## معماري فقط (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## روان ناصر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

يسلمووووووو و يعطيكي العافية اختي


----------



## محمد هليل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

:55: * بجد مواضيع حلوه ومفيده*


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (22 ديسمبر 2006)

يا عم هي المدارس ولا بلاششكرا اليك يا بش مهندسة نادية 
يا صاحبة اليدين الفنية


----------



## sasy0o0o (22 ديسمبر 2006)

حقيقى بجد مش لاقية تعليق يليق بالروعة دى مش ممكن بصراحة بجد ربنا يكرمك 
حقيقى تحفة


----------



## اللص الطائر (23 ديسمبر 2006)

جامد مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
عقبال ماتكون المدارس دي موجودة عندنا


----------



## نادية (18 يناير 2007)

خلص ولا يهمكوا هسجللكوا فى المدارس علشان تدرسوا من اول وجديد 
شو رايكوا................


----------



## spaces (18 يناير 2007)

موضوع جيد ارجوا ان يستفبد منه كل من يسعى الى تصميم مدارس حتى لا تخرج على هيئة السجون كما هو المعتاد


----------



## نادية (18 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههه
معك حق يا spaces
ومشكور جدا على هالرد وشكر كبير لكل الردود.......


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (18 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك أختنا العزيزة نادية، على هذه المشاركة القيمة جدا والمتميزة لأبعد الحدود، لأنها أثرت موضوع تصميم المدارس. الذي نراه جميعا يعاني من القصور الشديد في مجتمعاتنا العربية. حيث أضحت مدارسنا منذ مراحلها الإبتدائية أشبه بالسجون، مصداقا لرأي الأخت mir 01- 6 ... وأنا أعتبر هذا الموضوع مرجعا متميزا في تصميم المدارس... والجهد المبدول في تجميع هذه المعلومات واضح، حتى وإن كان المصدر واحد، فيكفي أن أختنا نادية تكفلت برفعه إلى هذا الملتقى تعميما للفائدة.

وبالمناسبة يرجى حذف أي طلب يتعلق بتصميم المدارس يأتي من قبل أعضاء المنتدى، لأن ذلك دليل على أن صاحب الطلب لم يكلف نفسه محاولة البحث والتصفح.


----------



## م.نهيل (18 يناير 2007)

يسلمووووو كتير كتير م.نادية ما قصرت


----------



## fahdabuhaikal (19 يناير 2007)

تسلم على الموضوع الأكثر من ائع يا أخت نادية....

بالتوفيق ...


.........تحياتي .....أبو هيكل.........


----------



## نادية (22 يناير 2007)

شكر كبير جدا لكل اللى ردوا على هالموضوع
وجزاكم الله خير.......


----------



## المهندس جيمي (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذه الصور الجميلة والمميزه ونرجو منكم ان تزودونا بلمزيد لكي نوس افكارنا ومخيلتنا


----------



## المعمارية .1 (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا كثير يا اخت نادية على الموضوع الرائع......................:20:


----------



## Mohammad Al-Shaya (4 مارس 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا للأخت نادية*​


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (4 مارس 2007)

وعليكم السلام والرحمة

يا سلاام ارقى حتى من جامعتنا 
لو اوريكم جامعتنا تحزنون علينا 

خصوصا قسم التصميم الداخلي ....
لو احد يزوره يمكن يتصدق علينا بعد ههههههههههه

ما شاء الله تبارك الله حلوة كثير ^^

تسلمين اختي نادية على الصور الحلوة وجزاك الله خير ^_____^



سلاااام


----------



## نـــــوران جده (5 مارس 2007)

بصراحه ومن دون مجاااااااااااااااامله
الصور مررررررررره روعه مرسي على الزوق الحلو نادية


----------



## قصي الشوبكي (5 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخوي


----------



## قصي الشوبكي (5 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورة اختي


----------



## ام حبيبة (5 مارس 2007)

جزااك الله كل خير 
:63:​


----------



## المهندس جيمي (6 مارس 2007)

نشكر لكم هذه الصور الجميلة وياريت تزودونا بدراسات عند المدارس وكيفيت التصميم


----------



## maxim7313 (6 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخت ناديه على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## القريشي (7 مارس 2007)

جميله الصور مشكورة


----------



## midy (7 مارس 2007)

بجد بجد مجهود رائع متشكرين جدا يااخت نادية واحشنا مواضيعك كتييييييير اوى


----------



## المهندس جيمي (13 مارس 2007)

مشكورين على الجهد هذا ونرجو منكم رفدنا بمزيد من الصور والمقالات والمخططات عن بناء المدارس


----------



## هايا33 (14 مارس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الدنيا لحظه (15 مارس 2007)

الف شكر على الحاجات الروعة دي
وياريت لو عندك برنامج لمشروع رياض اطفال لانه مشروع الترم بتاعي 
شكرا


----------



## محمود ابن توفيق (15 مارس 2007)

اختيار لموضوع جميل وتعليق بالصور اجمل


----------



## نادية (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا كثيييير على ردودكم وجزاكم الله كل خير............


----------



## بومكحلة (16 أكتوبر 2008)

لم أستطع رؤية هاته المدارس أختي نادية و أتشوق لرؤيتها أرجوا أن تكوني في تمام الصحة و العافية


----------



## سـليمان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الصور لم تفتح ياليت نشاهدها


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (7 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً ولكن الصور لم تفتح كي نشاهدها


----------



## نسمة ربيع (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا، لكن الصور لم تظهر، و لم نشاهد أي واحدة منها.


----------



## وافي العراف (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الجهد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.zeky (29 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38584&page=5#ixzz1hvH1Y17q


*شكرا، لكن الصور لم تظهر، و لم نشاهد أي واحدة منها.*​


----------

